# Phrag. andreetae `Fox Valley'



## tomkalina (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Found this little guy in bloom in the cool house this morning, and thought I'd share. Enjoy!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 5, 2009)

wow, really nice... how do you grow it? my Phrag andreettae is not doing very well... I was told to add Dolomit to the growing medium (supposed to be calcareous) but I do not see that it is helping much... (Phrag fischeri on the other hand is doing great under the same conditions!)


----------



## John M (Aug 5, 2009)

That's very cute, Tom. Have you used it to make any hybrids yet?


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Ramon,

We grow Phrag. andreetae in a mixture of (4) parts seedling grade fir bark,(1) part #3 size charcoal, (1) part coarse perlite and (1) part chopped New Zealand sphagnum moss. I top-dressed the pot with 1/2 tsp of powdered dolomite lime in the Spring. Since it's in the cool house, summer temperatures average 80F during the day and 62F at night, and I have the plant directly in front of the fan& pad cooler, so there is vigorous air movement. Essentially, I am growing it in identical conditions as Phrag. schlimii. It is not a fast growing plant by any means. Light levels in this part of the cool house do not exceed 1,200 fc. I self pollinated the plant this morning, hoping for seedlings (and hoping not to kill the plant).


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi John,

I also used a small bit of pollen to pollinate our Phrag. besseae `Dreamsicle' - a very pale orange besseae w wide petals. Assuming the pollination is successful, we could see something similar to Hanne Popow or Barbara LeAnn shapewise, with orange/pink color?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2009)

Yay andeetae! I can't wait for mine to come; thanx for posting.


----------



## John M (Aug 5, 2009)

tomkalina said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I also used a small bit of pollen to pollinate our Phrag. besseae `Dreamsicle' - a very pale orange besseae w wide petals. Assuming the pollination is successful, we could see something similar to Hanne Popow or Barbara LeAnn shapewise, with orange/pink color?



That sounds nice. Because of the colour of the besseae that you chose to mate with this species, I'd think that the most outstanding quality of the offspring will be a very cool art shade, coral colouring. Good luck! Thanks.


----------



## mccallen (Aug 5, 2009)

Is this species fragrant at all?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations, Tom. That is one sweet bloom! Interesting to know it is difficult to grow, as are some of the other Phrag species. I can hardly wait to see the offspring of your cross -- sounds lovely.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks for posting Tom!!! very interesting species; looks compact!? Jean


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the info, Tom... well.. let's see what my Phrag. andreettae will do in the future. It's growing together with Phrag. fischerii under similar conditions as described by you (and yes, I had noted it is very slow! ) I hope it recovers... and am lookingforward to see those andreettae x besseae  sounds like an interesting cross


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 6, 2009)

WoW! This is a very nice flower! Can't stand to see it's influence in hybridization...


----------



## Elena (Aug 6, 2009)

Very nice, I really like this species.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 6, 2009)

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Ray (Aug 6, 2009)

That is fantastic, Tom. Great thinking on the breeding, too.

Put me on the way-too-premature waiting list!


----------



## Ernie (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, I guess since you pollinated it, I won't be seeing it in Glencoe this Saturday? Woulda been a slam dunk CHM at least, eh? I like this species, cute like its cousins... schlim & fischer. 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2009)

Tom really has fields of andreetae in bloom, [think K-S field of besseae at WOC]!! He's breeding them in volume to be table plants from Lowes and Wallmart! :evil:


----------



## toddybear (Aug 6, 2009)

well done...very nice!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 6, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Tom really has fields of andreetae in bloom, [think K-S field of besseae at WOC]!! He's breeding them in volume to be table plants from Lowes and Wallmart! :evil:



those places kill plants like that in record time; someone smart would want to camp out on the day those plants would arrive or else they soon would be dried out or worse (though I think you're kidding  )


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 7, 2009)

Super clone Tom. When the first pics came out of this species, I thought was"what a dog" Yours proves me wrong!


----------



## Heather (Aug 7, 2009)

I was with Rick - so it's nice to see such a beaut. Good luck with the breeding, sounds like you may have chosen a winning combo!


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi All,

As an update to our pollination of Phrag. besseae `Dreamsicle' with Phrag. andreetae `Fox Valley', I am attaching a photo of the besseae flower, with the developing seed capsule of (besseae`Dreamsicle x andreetae `FV') visible behind it. Now, the waiting begins.... so far, the selfing of our andreetae clone seems to have taken as well.

Best, Tom


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2009)

NIce shape and color, thanx for sharing. I'll take a compot!


----------



## John M (Aug 24, 2009)

That besseae clone has nice shape and a nice, even, soft colour. The pairing could produce some really neat pastel shades. 'Can't wait to see them. Too bad it takes so long!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 24, 2009)

John M said:


> That besseae clone has nice shape and a nice, even, soft colour. The pairing could produce some really neat pastel shades. 'Can't wait to see them. Too bad it takes so long!



I agree!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 25, 2009)

great shape for that besseae!!!! good luck!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 25, 2009)

:clap::clap:We'll keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Berrak (Aug 31, 2009)

What a sweet flower John. I have just a very small plant. Its growing slowly but look alright.


----------

